# Lop in Calgary AB needs new home.



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got a message on Facebook form a friend who needs to rehome one of her rabbits. 
Teddy is a male (neutered) lop. I believe his is a mini lop, but I haven't seen him in a while so an not sure. He is about 1.5 years old. He is litter trained. 
I am not sure of the circumstances as to why he needs a new home. She said there is a bit of a history of aggression, but I don't know what it is about. They do have another neutered male, so it could be 2 males not getting along. 
He has been used as a hopping rabbit, but it has been a while since he has attended an event. 


You can send me a PM if you are interested or know someone who is.


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Any luck finding Teddy a home yet?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 29, 2010)

She is apparently not ready to give him up yet :rollseyes. This apparently has happened a couple times before. I guess the mind of a preteen girl is never quite made up.


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol, that is so very true  Hopefully she will keep him and take good care of him.


----------

